# HELP!!!! Need charger for 120V/72 amp pack



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

While this query belongs in the Batteries and Charging section.......

The budget solution is to go to your local box store and buy 10 automotive battery chargers and a couple of plug strips to turn it all on and off. I must note that if all 10 chargers are operating at max output of 10 amps this is 1200 watts and is about the most you can safely pull from a single 110VAC circuit.

Almost any of the adjustable EV chargers will work as they will include that output voltage range. The fixed output EV chargers can be ordered to your output specifications. Contact any of the EV vendors and they can help you with a solution.


----------

